
XKCD Substitutions Extension - orangepenguin
https://github.com/bahlo/xkcd-substitutions
======
orangepenguin
This is not mine, I just found it.

Relevant comics: [http://xkcd.com/1004/](http://xkcd.com/1004/)
[http://xkcd.com/1031/](http://xkcd.com/1031/)
[http://xkcd.com/1288/](http://xkcd.com/1288/)
[http://xkcd.com/1418/](http://xkcd.com/1418/)
[http://xkcd.com/1625/](http://xkcd.com/1625/)

